# Is there no honor anymore!



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 10, 2008)

When I tell someone that I accept an offer that's it done deal.
I made an offer for a camera from creigslist.com this week and the  seller accepted the offer and said that he would be able to meet me today or tomorrow.We decided to meet tomorrow at 1pm., he's 90 miles from me. I just received an email from him stating that he received an offer for $85 more and is delivering the camera today to the new offer[V] and is sorry.Bet your a$$ he's sorry in my mind a deals a deal.Thanks for letting me rant but I'm still pissed.


----------



## Nolan (Apr 10, 2008)

Honor is gone and we live in a "me first"......."you never society"  I am sorry to hear that Roy, Bust out the "BAD" voice on him![}]


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 10, 2008)

Roy, I agree with you completely and I feel your pain.  I had the same situation with a Craigslist item a few weeks ago.  The seller agreed to my offer, then contacted me via email later that day to say he had accepted a higher offer.  I drafted a scathing email, but decided not to send it.  It wasn't worth it.


----------



## Dario (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry Roy.  Do let him know that you are disappointed.

On the bright side, honor still abound here at IAP...and I see 3 names above this post where it flourishes  [^]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 10, 2008)

What makes it worse is that after we made the deal I went out and bought a micro lens for the camera off of E-bay that should be here Sat. or Monday and I passed on a friends offer to buy his camera because I had made the offer to this jerk and didn't want to renig on my offer...BTW the other camera is sold Enjoy it Mike and Linda.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 10, 2008)

That sucks, I see this in a few of my students, it makes me a little sad, honor and integrity are for the most part a thing of memory, fortunately there are a few organizations that still practice these attributes.
and as Dario has said there are still many people here that are honorable and when a deal is struck, they follow through.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 10, 2008)

An ethical, trustworthy person is a rare find these days. 
Fortunately for us, there are many on this forum.


----------



## gcurran (Apr 10, 2008)

Roy,

Ethics and integrity are a dying morality.  A man is only as good as his word.   Sorry to hear that you have found one that does not believe that.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 10, 2008)

Well did you all hear about that guy that found 140K in UNMARKED $20's destined for ATM refills that turned it in? Fell off of a Wells Fargo truck. Turns out the guy was a land-scaper of some sort.  I have to be honest, that would be a hard thing to do for most anyone who found that. You have to give that guy some major credit. Would you believe that they only gave him a 2k reward for returning 140k??


----------



## gketell (Apr 10, 2008)

Luckily it isn't dying everywhere.  I bought an exhaust pipe on craigslist Monday but couldn't pick it until Tuesday.  When I got there the lady said "you are very lucky.  We had 6 other offers after you called and all offered more than we were asking.  But we held it for you as promised."  It was Very Nice!


Roy, I'm sorry you didn't have such good luck!!

GK


----------



## gerryr (Apr 10, 2008)

Roy and I have discussed this and based on what the seller said, we both think there's a pretty good chance the camera was stolen.  The guy seemed more than a little flakey in his listing.  It may have been difficult to register the warranty if it was stolen.

There will be others Roy and you can probably buy from a reputable dealer.  Or, you could always sell the lens to Lou.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 10, 2008)

Roy,
We are sorry to hear about what went down.  If you want to PM us the details on the macro lens we may be interested.  We have already fondly named this purchse the "Nip Cam".

Mike & Linda


----------



## gerryr (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Roy,
> We are sorry to hear about what went down.  If you want to PM us the details on the macro lens we may be interested.  We have already fondly named this purchse the "Nip Cam".
> ...



The lens won't work on your newish camera.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 10, 2008)

Gerry are you sure?  The lenses that we have with our old Digital Rebel will work on the 30D and that was the first digital Rebel they produced.

Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike the camera I attempted to buy was a Nikon D40 and the lens was for it, won't fit the Canon you got from Lou.I guess I'll just keep looking for another Nikon,Gerry's helping and Lou said he'll keep his ear to the ground for me.





> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Gerry are you sure?  The lenses that we have with our old Digital Rebel will work on the 30D and that was the first digital Rebel they produced.
> 
> Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 10, 2008)

Roy now that I know what you are looking for I will keep an eye out too!

Mike


----------



## LEAP (Apr 10, 2008)

Roy,
Heres a D40 for sale by me:
http://maine.craigslist.org/pho/631266690.html
If its what you want I could help you out.


----------



## bigvoots44 (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry for your loss. Just remember, what goes round comes rouind. he'l get his just reward.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 10, 2008)

Phillip PM sent





> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> 
> Roy,
> Heres a D40 for sale by me:
> ...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 10, 2008)

Roy,

Just offer Lou more money than Mike and Linda did!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 10, 2008)

<center>LMAO</center>






> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> 
> Roy,
> 
> Just offer Lou more money than Mike and Linda did!


----------



## DocStram (Apr 10, 2008)

Roy ..... sorry to hear that you got smoked.  While it would be easy for me to say that I'd like to come down there and kick his butt . . .  I remember something that I once heard Martin Luther King say,  "I hate racism but I love racists."  I think it's a powerful thing to be able to forgive, even when somebody has hurt you.  
Just a thought.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh Curtis . .  I take back every good thing I ever said about you . . Here's the list:












[:0]
Mike


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 10, 2008)

That's a real shame, Roy! I'll keep an ear out as well. I was raised that a man's word is his bond, but I'm not seeing much of that these days.  But if I didn't live by it I know that both my grandfather and grandmother would rise out of their resting place and smack the crap out of me. Heh, my grnadmother would even make me go cut my own switch![:0] And trust me, you didn't want to get a weak one.


----------



## mdburn_em (Apr 11, 2008)

I think a simple email would have been appropriate.

"I'm sorry to hear you are not a man of your word."


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> 
> Roy,
> 
> Just offer Lou more money than Mike and Linda did!


Wait a minute.... Is Lou's camera still up for grabs?  

I don't have an ethical bone in my body, Lou, if you haven't shipped it out yet, I'll not only beat Mike and Linda's offer bit Roy's as well if he chooses to bid on it!  You can tell them that someone stole it from the seat of your car as you were driving to the post office to mail it![]


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 11, 2008)

Take the camera with you George.

YOU NEED A VACATION!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 11, 2008)

Alas, the "NipCam" is on it's way to Zionsville...in fact it should arrive today.  Post sale bargaining should be conducted directly with Linda! [8D]


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> Wait a minute.... Is Lou's camera still up for grabs?


Mike and Linda, don't let go of that camera.  I think Lou cheated himself badly and you got a heck of a deal!

FWIW, the lenses I bought 25yrs ago to go with my EOS 650 still work (autofocus and everything) on my 30D.  Of course, I only discovered that after I had already bought new ones.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Ligget (Apr 11, 2008)

Roy sorry to hear your story, it really is hellish, he needs to have a little accident with a baseball bat!


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Alas, the "NipCam" is on it's way to Zionsville...in fact it should arrive today.



LMAO!!

Mike something for *you *to think about the first time you use that camera!!!!

.... Now about that bargaining!!! [}]


----------



## Dario (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Alas, the "NipCam" is on it's way to Zionsville...in fact it should arrive today.  Post sale bargaining should be conducted directly with Linda! [8D]



Mike & Linda,

You should check the memory card (if it comes with one) CAREFULLY!!!  You might have something there that can be of use or horrifying...depends on how you see it. LOL [}]


----------

